# Dude, Where's my Thread ?



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

What thread?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

"Outside my Window"


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I did not read much on the weekend. What happened to get it tossed? Not even in the dark room.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> "Outside my Window"


In your yard?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Gray Mare said trapping is cruel and I told her to stay out of my positive thread and go back to complaining about family members in other threads


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I imagine they are cleaning it up. Removing the commentary on trapping ethics won't take long.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

This place has about run its course


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

WR don't remove threads to delete a couple posts


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

They put threads in quarantine to clean them up because they don't always have time to deal with them immediately. Remember unpaid mods who have lives of their own.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If it isn't political/social commentary trolling it has no place on HT.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, at the moment I am visiting my Dad in the hospital as he recovers from surgery. And, as usual Shrek ALSO needs to see it so we can agree on it. He will not be online for a bit as he also has stuff to do.

It will go back up in a bit.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

basically it was reported but I was going out the door!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best for recovering for your dad...and posts.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Terri said:


> basically it was reported but I was going out the door!


Care to tell who reported it?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

ed/La said:


> Care to tell who reported it?


An HT member.  They won't tell, it is one of the mod rules they follow.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

oneraddad said:


> This place has about run its course


Yep


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

It was a great thread-I've got some pic/videos to post?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

My buddy Mendell-15 yrs old, a lil deaf/blind, but still active*


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Tom: Wish I could grow broccoli like that!!!
I missed the trapping part???? Trapping is trapping, to remove varmints and protect livestock or to trap animals for food. No different than chopping the head off a chicken. What was the complaint? Do we have some PETA members embedded here nowadays?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

That really is some nice broccoli


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a struggle to grow maters or peppers- but the cold weather crops grow well! potatoes too!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Our growing season started with the worst drought in years, but when it began to rain in mid August, everything came to life* It must have been a good strain of broccoli?, I planted 30 plants, and 26 of them were like the ones photo'd. No fertilizer or pesticide- they call that- "ecologisk" here*


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed it was a great thread! hope it's restored. I didn't see the offending post if there was one. ~Georgia


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Someone got their feelings hurt and tattled is my guess.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Trapping is related to homesteading and survival. If someone is offended they could post their grevience and move on, ignore that thread or author


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Allen W said:


> Someone got their feelings hurt and tattled is my guess.


That, or took vicarious offense at someone else's exchange of thoughts.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

In forums, just as in real life, some people live to complain.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The thread was reported and with the current platform when we put a thread into our review queue as we always have with long threads, we no longer have the option of leaving a mod review notice where the thread was in the line up.

Even though we cant leave a mod review marker on the board, we have a moderator viewable marker and will return it back to it's place in the board line up as soon as we get the mod review completed.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Shrek said:


> The thread was reported and with the current platform when we put a thread into our review queue as we always have with long threads, we no longer have the option of leaving a mod review notice where the thread was in the line up.
> 
> Even though we cant leave a mod review marker on the board, we have a moderator viewable marker and will return it back to it's place in the board line up as soon as we get the mod review completed.


Is it a fair guess on my part that opening a thread like this one with an insult is probably not a good way to influence people?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

IndyDave said:


> Is it a fair guess on my part that opening a thread like this one with an insult is probably not a good way to influence people?


Indeed.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Hiro said:


> I imagine they are cleaning it up. Removing the commentary on trapping ethics won't take long.


I am talking to myself. I was right on the subject and wrong on the timeline, apparently.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Hiro said:


> I am talking to myself. I was right on the subject and wrong on the timeline, apparently.


You arrived at a reasonable conclusion. Under the circumstances, if I were an unpaid moderator with more responsibilities than most people realize are part of the job, I would be in no hurry whatsoever at this point.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

IndyDave said:


> You arrived at a reasonable conclusion. Under the circumstances, if I were an unpaid moderator with more responsibilities than most people realize are part of the job, I would be in no hurry whatsoever at this point.


It is similar to accusations of soft banning, just more inconvenient as I think the thread in question was a lot more entertaining. Though being an unpaid moderator on this forum these days deserves combat pay. If only there were a list of rules everyone had to follow and agree to, it would probably take care of all of this........I think I just broke one....sorry.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

The flock, doing some grass clipping in the front yard*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

******* yacht club*, Ostersund, Sweden


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

[url=https://postimg.cc/3WRzzkGz][/URL]

End of the row


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Twp.Tom...we do that with our 3 horses every few days...we have a much smaller front yard, an acre, but they get out on it and "trim" for us as well. Not sure if you do this, but some mornings, more so when it is cool, I will sit on the front porch with a cup of coffee and just soak in the peace, the sun coming up, and watch my critters.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

IndyDave said:


> You arrived at a reasonable conclusion. Under the circumstances, if I were an unpaid moderator with more responsibilities than most people realize are part of the job, I would be in no hurry whatsoever at this point.



Some are over paid


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Grey Mare said:


> Twp.Tom...we do that with our 3 horses every few days...we have a much smaller front yard, an acre, but they get out on it and "trim" for us as well. Not sure if you do this, but some mornings, more so when it is cool, I will sit on the front porch with a cup of coffee and just soak in the peace, the sun coming up, and watch my critters.



I love critters with salt, pepper and garlic


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Not a real good pic, but-2 moose I drove up on earlier this past month


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Renee can really spin***, Here she is at a marknad (market), demonstrating her technique*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Cut these 2 spruce trees, and scraped the bark off-preparing to rebuild the ramp that goes up to the loft in the barn*


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Twp.Tom....how big are moose? I know that they look huge on tv...and do they taste as good as deer? Can you make things out of their hide? 

This was the other week when our granddaughters came over...my 25 year old QH Terry loves them:


And outside the front door this morning, Lucy and Smoke:


Your wife being able to use a spinning wheel is a dying art, what a wonderful skill to have. Has she made any clothes for you?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I picked up Renee at a train station a couple of hours away- and this is what I saw- train loads of wood*- Timber and Recreation, are the big business's up here*


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

[Deleted]





Content originally in quotes was part of ongoing hiss n spit of members uncivilly attacking one another.

Edited by Shrek 0003 9/19/18 CDST


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

[Deleted]





Content originally in quotes was part of ongoing hiss n spit of members uncivilly attacking one another.

Edited by Shrek 0004 9/19/18 CDST


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Moose is great! Up here, that is the wild game of choice-almost everybody loves moose* They are big, can grow as large as a horse! We raise bull calves for meat, and this gives us more red meat than we can eat-so I have not hunted since I've been here. Hunting is much different than back in Ohio. Here, people hunt in groups of about 6. And They use Jamthund's (Elkhound's*) to hunt the moose. The group splits what they harvest.
Renee is into raising sheep for fibre, she spins, cards, dye's,... etc. She can knit, but that is not her forte'- She keeps pretty busy around here, I don't know where she would find time? Lol*


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

[Deleted]





Content originally in quotes was part of ongoing hiss n spit of members uncivilly attacking one another.

Edited by Shrek 0005 9/19/18 CDST


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

That's awesome! My brother hunts on our property here and when he kills a deer, always ensures that he gives us a little. I can't wait for hunting season this year. Last year it was a bust, I had little time to go out so didn't get a deer, he got one for us and the hubby helped cut it up and pack it for the freezer.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My mother and me. Just adding to the conversation while we wait for his thread to be restored.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Great photo Alice....


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Mmmmmm.... Cat tacos


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Tom: When we had the place in OK, before my first wife died, I promised her that "when we got old" I would give up the cattle. I was to fence in two acres around the house, put in a chain link fence two lawn mowers widths away from the house and put sheep between the inner and outer fences.

Of course they would have been hair sheep. No ready market for wool there and way too hot for the poor things if not sheared. A fellow I knew years ago kept sheep around his house and paid to have them sheared. One year he hauled the wool to the nearest buyer and told me "it about paid for my gas" to drive there.

Looks to me as if you have a bird's nest on the ground--a sweet deal indeed.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Renee does all of her clippin' by hand**


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

What kind of sheep do you have Tom? Is any one breed better for wool than the other?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

We have many different breeds, and crosses. I know that Renee is really chuffed about the Wensleydale that she imported to Sweden*


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Are they in the picture? Which one is that? And I love that she is barefoot!!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Renee spinning this past summer...


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

These are our Norwegian draft horses-Shanty,and Magic, they have a lot of personality. Magic reminds me of Mr.Ed!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Watch this lil' guy go!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Twp.Tom said:


> View attachment 69880
> 
> ******* yacht club*, Ostersund, Sweden


Do you guys have an extra room or even a shed? I'll book my flight today!


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Did you ever get your thread back?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Twp.Tom said:


> Renee spinning this past summer...


Beautiful brilliant color. Good work.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Twp.Tom said:


> Watch this lil' guy go!


That was his first time outdoors - 1 week old.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Twp.Tom said:


> Cut these 2 spruce trees, and scraped the bark off-preparing to rebuild the ramp that goes up to the loft in the barn*
> View attachment 69888


He forgot to write that the ramp needs to be rebuilt before the snow comes as his snow scooter is in the attic.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

LOVE the Norwegian Fjords!! Great farm horses, good personalities, and easy to train


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

They don.t even need to be trained. Magic has always accepted to walk backwards in a narrow area without batting an eyelid. When he was in Denmark the kids used to stand on his back to get their photos taken. He so missed them when he first came to Sweden. And he is a stallion. His father is actually Norwegian so he is pretty Scandinavian


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you all ever do logging with them? This was at a farm show some years back when Smoke was younger, we moved about 10 logs of different shapes and sizes:


At one of our last shows of the season, you had to serpentine through 8 cones without knocking the tennis balls off the top:


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I see it just fine . what's missing ? you caught a cat and a skunk .
I caught a skunk in my box trap and was able to transport to the forest without being sprayed . learned how on youtube.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It's gone again, that Greymare keeps causing problems


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

As I understand it the Scandinavian countries manage for optimum moose production. 
Does it seem like you see a lot of them ?


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

is trapping against the rules on a homesteading forum ?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

ticndig said:


> is trapping against the rules on a homesteading forum ?


Posting material from a thread that is in mod review is against the rules, trapping pictures are otherwise allowed


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Anybody ever caught a Spotted Skunk, I got one this morning


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I saw an albino skunk up on the paved road last summer. When I came back from town, I pulled over and checked it out real good. It wasn't pure white, more yellowish, but it was definitely a skunk. Having no sense of smell, and not being even remotely icky-challenged, I checked him out real good. I gave some consideration to bringing it home and skinning it, or else checking around to see if anybody would pay a premium for a dead albino skunk.

It lay up there for a while, I'm sure, because somebody told me about it a few days later.
That spotted one is kinda pretty. I'd look sharp in a hat like that...Just saying..


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I saw an albino weasel up here once, maybe I'll catch one


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

are you using a roof shingle for a pan cover ? do predators not smell it?
never caught a spotted skunk , saw an all white one dead in the road a few times.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, its a shingle. They're called exposed walk through sets and are used to target bobcats, they see them as nice flat rocks.
I read all about the here, https://trapperman.com/


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

oh , my sets are for fox and buried . I use wax paper or screen over my pans . no big cats here . moving in a few weeks to an area that does have bobcat . I killed 7 fox in five days after they killed a few of my chickens and ducks. trapped 5 and called two in and shot with a shotgun no more poultry lost since . I free range my birds , it's very cruel to keep poultry in a cage all the time
they should be able to free range as nature intended .


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> I saw an albino weasel up here once, maybe I'll catch one


What time of year? They should naturally turn white where your at in the winter I believe.

I've never caught a spotted skunk but did find the skin of one in a field where I had cut hay. I figured I hit him with the swather, I know the buzzards were working something on that side of the field. I don't think they were real common here but Dad talks about seeing them when he was younger.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't remember because it was like ten years ago and I was just getting my feet wet up here. There was no snow so it really stood out even at a couple hundred yards, it was running across the mountain on a trail. We've seen a few since but never another white one


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> I saw an albino weasel up here once, maybe I'll catch one


Albino weasel or an ermine, which is the winter color phase of a weasel?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Albino weasel or an ermine, which is the winter color phase of a weasel?



According to my sons Sierra Nevada Natural History book from college, ermine don't live up here and this book always has what I'm looking for. If it lives up here, it's in this book.

But, I have no idea what I saw and really just guessing but it was the strangest thing I've seen up here.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> It's gone again, that Greymare keeps causing problems


The thread is in our mod review queue as Terri and discuss what moderation actions are appropriate. We will each do our reads and exchange our observations and when we reach agreement in required moderation, hopefully it will be able to be restored.

As we as others have our fall /winter prep chores, it may be done in a day or two or it may be the first part of next week.

I don't know what conditions are where Terri is but I have fairly warm, sunny and dry days through Saturday after a week of rains, cold and northern winds to get back to my outdoor fall and winter prep chores and will be reviewing the thread mostly after the sun goes down.

The mod review will be done as quickly as possible as we complete our real life chores.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

oneraddad said:


>


Wat does it taste like? Good I assume?
and that spotted skunk I bet would of been worth a good amount sold alive, not sure about the legalities of it in your state or mine, but I know people love having them as pets, and that one is really cool looking.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't wait for daylight to see what I can video today !!!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Trapping and killing is part of country life, just as is sewing and knitting. While all of us don't participate in trapping and killing, likewise all of us don't participate in sewing and knitting.

How many times has oneraddad steamed up into a sewing thread, raising hell about how it just wasn't right, and that knitting didn't suit him either?

Regardless of how I feel about the validity of trapping vs the validity of knitting, I just can't see rolling into an approved subject simply because one doesn't approve, then spending a great deal of effort over a number of weeks to derail the subject, helps anybody.

Live and let live.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> I can't wait for daylight to see what I can video today !!!


Sunrise?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not breaking any laws and one bobcat pelt went for $1200 last year at the local auction with the average one going for $300. There's no limit on the amount of traps I set or the amount of cats I catch, so they must be abundant.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> I'm not breaking any laws and one bobcat pelt went for $1200 last year at the local auction with the average one going for $300. There's no limit on the amount of traps I set or the amount of cats I catch, so they must be abundant.


As you demonstrate regularly, it is entirely possible to be objectionable without breaking any laws.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

My experience in life is that everybody can't be buddies.

ETA: I personally think the out my window/real life thread was pulled because somebody is doing something highly disturbing while messing with my hawk pictures.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Clem said:


> My experience in life is that everybody can't be buddies.



I agree, that's why I got another lion tag for this season.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Alot of people want to eat the sausage and not see it being made, and then you run into certain people who don't want to eat the sausage and also do not want others to be able to see how it is made, or eat the sausage either....I am fine with people being allowed to make the decisions for themselves, but they should never be able to make it for others, based on their own personal preferences imo. 
Up above someone mentioned this one person does this all the time, and after looking at things I am willing to believe they do in fact do so, and do try to sort of stick it to those who object, but as has been pointed out, there is a ignore function for a reason, and that person or persons are perfectly able to completely ignore the person doing this, in any case, to produce a picture of it, the deed would already of had to of been done, so viewing it or not viewing it does not in any way have to do with the event happening, so it really effects little.
am impressed with the amount of money you get from the skins though, you are clearly a professional who does the job right when they do it, as I doubt anyone would pay for something done poorly.kudoes. I do hope there are indeed plenty though, I'd hate to have such a animal farmed out of existence, ie others have been previously, or endangered. But that is why we do have protected species and entities that keep a eye on such things and conservation of them. And you, others as well as myself, pay for these entities to do such by buying the licenses and tags we do.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bob M. said:


> conservation



That's exactly what I'm doing


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Shrek said:


> The thread is in our mod review queue as Terri and discuss what moderation actions are appropriate. We will each do our reads and exchange our observations and when we reach agreement in required moderation, hopefully it will be able to be restored.
> 
> As we as others have our fall /winter prep chores, it may be done in a day or two or it may be the first part of next week.
> 
> ...


Thank you for cleaning up this thread


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Tom: My ol' dog Daymond is also a border collie and close on, as nearly as I can figure it, to seventeen years old. Nearly deaf and he has to go outside three times each night, but still willing to do combat with varmints and squirrels. He lives with my daughter now.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Oxankle said:


> Tom: My ol' dog Daymond is also a border collie and close on, as nearly as I can figure it, to seventeen years old. Nearly deaf and he has to go outside three times each night, but still willing to do combat with varmints and squirrels. He lives with my daughter now.


 My buddy Mendell just turned 15 this Fall, He has slowed down a lot-but he still gets excited every once in a while* His vision, hearing, and balance -is poor, but he still toddles around the village on patrol. He has moments of youth, and it's nice to see him run (he probably thinks the same about me*) I am glad I got to spend these past few years with him-he has been my shadow, following me around and hanging out with me.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have found that mutts who have chosen my place as home have all lived well into their teens while the registered pedigreed pure bred dogs we had through my college years seldom lived past 10 years.

The dog who was with me the longest lived to just a few weeks short of her turning 18 and was in good geriatric health until the night we went to bed and I woke a few hours later hearing her barking like she did as a pup in her sleep and she wouldn't wake up. After about 30 minutes more of her low barking and running in her sleep, she passed and I called my now current vet who was on his way from the other side of the county to assist in her passing that she was gone but I would be by later in the day to pay the after hours farm call fee after dropping her off at the pet crematorium.

Her pack mate younger than she passed at just over 16 years a few weeks later.

Currently the oldest of my household pack is 15 and still active as she was 5 years ago when I adopted two 1 to 3 year old mutt rescue strays that my vet's office was trying to adopt out before sending to the animal shelter.

My vet say's one factor that helps my dogs live long and healthy is the fact that I prefer spayed or neutered mix breeds as my guard dogs and the combination of early sterilization and mixed breed genes help them stay healthy and cancer free.

No longer raising purebreds for sale and not needing dams and sires for bloodline breeding stock, when a mixed breed dog is added to the home pack, if not already spayed or neutered, that is part of their first vet visit and then I begin learning their personalities and start draft and guard training and bonding with them to their capabilities.


----------

